# allergic reaction to 16 week jabs



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Hi

My DD had her 16 week jabs (at 17 weeks due to her being ill for the first lot), she ended up having an allergic reaction to them (very rare I believe).  I took her to the GP the day after them as her whole body, (face and feet excluded) were covered in a huge raised, hot and angry rash.  the injection sites were 2-3 inches and very raised.  The GP confirmed she thought it was an allergic reaction and very rare to have such a reaction (my other 2 children only had red raised patches at the injection sites).  the paeds were called at the hospital and they said it would have been the pneumococcal one that the reaction was to and to prescribe piriton.  She has been a little grumpy in herself and not sleeping brilliantly, breastfeeding well (always does 98th centile), today the rash has gone down significantly and eczema type patches left behind.  The GP said this reaction would have implications for future vaccines, I didn't ask what?!  She wrote a warning across the front of her file-I didn't read what it said!!  Her next jab will be the MMR at 12m.  Do you know what I will need to do?

The GP also filled in a yellow notification form for the health autority I believe due to the reaction my baby had and I believe they will look into whether it is a product issue or just an issue with my baby.

She is fine today really, just grumpy and restless

Thank you
strawbs x x x x


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi strawbs, it is very rare as you say so I can only assume they will possibly give her the immunisations under hospital admission maybe so they can observe her, but the mmr doesn't have the same things in as her recent jabs did so she may have no problems

If she is still irritable it maybe because she is still itchy, did they give you piriton to take home with you??

Nic
Xx


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Thanks for the response.  I have piriton she had yesterday and last night.  I have not given today as rash has subsided so much.  Would you advise I go in and speak to the gp? Or make an appointment a couple of months before her next jabs? The next time the pneumococcal is aged 4. 

Honestly!! One thing after another, so many problems having them and then a lifetime of worry!!


Strawbs s x


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi Hun, yes your right we go through loads to get them here and then I'm sure ill be exactly the same as you despite being a children's nurse, ill be worried about everything too, yes i think your right to go to the gp and ask them what their plans are when she is next due them, I think personally they will need to have something in place 

Let me know what they say

Nic
Xx


----------

